# Shute freezin up on my 1132



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

My shute keep freezin up on my new to me hs 1132.I am going to take it off tomorrow and clean it up.What is the best grease or spray to use? thanks.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Your Chute, is steel, and gets very cold, therefore everything wet freezes to it. Try a hard wax, like Collinite, works wonders.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have my grip warmers hooked to the chute, melts the snow, but you get quite a shock when you touch the chute!

My suggestion is to rework your exhaust to blow on the chute.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

white lithium grease is what i use for all parts that see contact with snow on the blowers i service. anything else drys up


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

probably have some rust that needs some steel wooling and brushing everything before applying grease. 
worm gear needs grease too and spray some lubricant on the upper chute flap thingy.

i would also take off the boots from both sides of the flap cable and spray some motorcycle lube down the cables.

easy-peasy-quick and easy ( something like that )


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

White lithium grease gets gummy. Forget everything else and use Fluid Film on the whole snowblower... Best lube/rust preventative you can buy. 
Google and read up on it. Buy the 11.75 oz. spray can. 
Pay attention to how chute assembly is put together as it is easy to put fasteners back together wrong. You can go to Boats.net for reference.
Take chute off/apart and clean everything off with gas(does not hurt paint)and an old tooth brush(parts have to be cleaned of all old lube/dirt first). Check that white plastic/nylon bushing at bottom of chute is not worn out. After parts are dry of gas, apply and then wipe off wax to metal chute and deflector. Put back together after applying fluid film on all moving parts(bottom of chute, crank worm gear, joint and deflector up top too). Never freeze again, smooth as silk.

Member orangputeh is correct, you have to try to clean off all rust too. Any rust left will be treated or stopped by the fluid film you ad after cleaning.

Good luck


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

You probably keep your snow blower in a place that's toasty warm and, if so, that could be your problem because the warm chute melts the snow which refreezes as the chute cools down. I suggest bringing the snow blower outdoors and give it a chance to cool down before you get started.

Beyond that, I use carnuba wax.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The chute retainers have really small shims underneath them, make sure yours are present when you take the chute off. 

Clean all the old stuff off with mineral spirits and apply fresh grease, I personally use mobil 1 synthetic grease and have never had an issue.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mike Carroll said:


> My shute keep freezin up on my new to me hs 1132.I am going to take it off tomorrow and clean it up.What is the best grease or spray to use? thanks.


Mike, get any rust off that chute. Snow sticks on those rusty areas. Sand off rust, prime, repaint and 2 coats of car wax after paint is dry. Then a final coat of Fluid Film. Do it all in your basement/garage after removing it, much easier to work on it with the chute off.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Mine is soaked in fluid film and I never have a chute issue


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone,It did work better today after cleaning it up.It was -5 f here today. well below that with wind chill.Didn't freeze till my third driveway.It is still the best snowblower I have ever owned.I will be buying a new HSS1332 next year and keep this one for back up.Thanks again.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

One last thing: if the chute is only sticking at hard left or hard right, the gear ring at the bottom of the chute is likely damaged or missing teeth. 

Mine is chewed up a little bit so if I run the chute all the way to the limiter I have to help it turn with my hands to get it back "on track". The only fix for this is a new cog ring.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Any good wax will do, but hard in the middle of a storm,... that should be done off season, when you can clean it and do it proper.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if wet snow freezes on it , it will form a nice chunk of ice. ive use fluid film, grease, low temp grease, still froze up with ice because i left a bunch of snow on the collar
i keep mine outside covered w/a tarp. best is to remove as much snow as u can b4 storing it, if need be apply whatever lube u have b4 storing it.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Did the fluid film help any, a lot of members say it works well,but isn't fluid film a little thick in constancy and have a tendency to gum up with dust etc.



vinnycom said:


> if wet snow freezes on it , it will form a nice chunk of ice. ive use fluid film, grease, low emp grease.
> i keep mine outside covered w/a tarp. best is to remove as much snow as u can b4 storing it, if need be apply whatever lube u have b4 storing it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

missileman said:


> Did the fluid film help any, a lot of members say it works well,but isn't fluid film a little thick in constancy and have a tendency to gum up with dust etc.


i reedited my post and added this
"still froze up with ice because i left a bunch of snow on the collar"

its in the winter, not much dust to worry about, it would happen to any kind of lube


----------

